# Life in Vilamoura these days



## scarlt

Is it still difficult to find employment in Vilamoura?
I am learning portuguese in the hope jobs are available.
scarlt


----------



## Catx

scarlt said:


> Is it still difficult to find employment in Vilamoura?
> I am learning portuguese in the hope jobs are available.
> scarlt


Yes! Unless you have good personal contacts. Even then, would they pay enough to cover you accommodation? Unemployment, declared levels that is, are running at over 20%.

Great idea but, in my opinion, not a great idea now. Lots of local Portuguese who are multilingual have no work and are heading abroad.


----------



## scarlt

Thank you for replying to my enquiry. I will give it three months - I may be lucky -maybe not.
The worst that can happen is my return to Christchurch New Zealand. If I don't try I will never know. I do appreciate you taking the time to give me your advice. I have heard about the difficulties in Greece, Spain and Portugal. I know lots of tourists visit Portugal and they all need assistance in the tourist industry. Who knows.


----------



## TAO22

Hi there,
I don't want to sound negative but I would definately take Catx advice and think twice before spending money to come to Portugal looking for work. The unemployment here is extremely high and as Catx says, even if you were lucky enough to find work, then the salary is often not enough to cover living expenses even. At this moment unless you have a considerable amount of spare cash behind you, I definately would say, think twice before looking in Portugal...sorry but just giving honest feedback on the situation here. Good uck anyway in whatever you decide


----------



## scarlt

*Life in Vilamoura*

I appreciate you taking the time to reply.
Thank you.


----------

